# Question about Woodman Bee-Ware Bingham Smoker



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Coleen!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


The Woodman company was purchased by Dadant "in the 1970s" according to Dadant. Some more info in earlier threads: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...moker&p=1237452&highlight=woodman#post1237452


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I recall reading that Woodman was purchased by Dadant sometime in the 70's so I would guess that it's that age or older.


----------



## costin (Jul 20, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> 
> The Woodman company was purchased by Dadant "in the 1970s" according to Dadant. Some more info in earlier threads: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...moker&p=1237452&highlight=woodman#post1237452[/QU
> ...


----------



## costin (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for replying! My son's boss also thought the 1970s....which to my son is antique, not vintage, lol!


----------

